# t-shirt color changes after curing on heat press



## jeanieandjulie (Aug 6, 2011)

I am noticing fairly significant changes in the colors of my t-shirts after I print them. In other words. The area pressed/cured is a different color than the area not pressed. Is this normal? Do I need to press the area where there is no part of the image?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Normally it goes back after cooling. Try lowering temp and pressure just a little bit.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You will see this more often with yellow, red and orange t-shirts those change colors the most.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you are removing the moisture in the shirts when you heat them. They will go back at some point but you can get a spray bottle with water and just spritz them all over and they will match. 

we find that within 24 hours it is not noticable to anyone but us because we know what to look for.


----------

